

4chan’s hackers come to the defense of WikiLeaks by attacking its enemies - Garbage
http://venturebeat.com/2010/12/07/4chans-hackers-come-to-the-defense-of-wikileaks-by-attacking-its-enemies/

======
jamii
If anything, 4chan is giving defenders of wikileaks a bad name. It's like when
peaceful protests are invaded by hooligans intent only on starting fights and
setting fire to cars.

~~~
AndyKelley
The problem with any debate is that idiots exist, and they also choose sides.

------
AndyKelley
First sentence begins "4chan, a hacking web site..."

I stopped reading.

